# visa cancellation and loans



## desvb (May 24, 2013)

What happens when your visa get cancelled in the process of moving jobs and you have pending debts, ie a car loan ?

Will your bank know straight away and make you unable either to withdraw money and or to leave the country until you can produce a new residency visa, or everything is cool as long as there are enough funds to meet the upcoming obligations ?


----------



## readmetwice (Jul 24, 2011)

As soon as the Bank finds out you will be given about 30days to present your new visa and salary letter, up to this happens and within the specified time frame given you can travel. After the period is over things start getting ugly, following will be a demand of full payment of the loan amount. This probably comes with a restriction on leaving the UAE. Once that notice expires and the amount has not been paid you will be arrested on the spot if trying to leave the country.

The biggest unknown, of benefit to you, is how long it takes the bank to know ur visa is expired. Some banks may check periodically, passport expiration, late payments, etc are all possible triggers.


----------

